# Outdoor OTA Antenna



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Even though we are within ten miles of our regions TV broadcasting antennas I do not want to install an unsightly indoor antenna. Question: Can an antenna attached to the first floor exterior brick wall suffice? There are trees in the line of sight or should it be on our roof? From our second floor windows we can actually see the broadcasting towers since we live near the top of a high hill. I know nothing about OTA antennas so suggestions would be appreciated. Oh, I will have to get it professionally installed and coax run to our AV. Dallas/Fort Worth region.

Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

1953 said:


> Even though we are within ten miles of our regions TV broadcasting antennas I do not want to install an unsightly indoor antenna. Question: Can an antenna attached to the first floor exterior brick wall suffice? There are trees in the line of sight or should it be on our roof? From our second floor windows we can actually see the broadcasting towers since we live near the top of a high hill. I know nothing about OTA antennas so suggestions would be appreciated. Oh, I will have to get it professionally installed and coax run to our AV. Dallas/Fort Worth region.
> 
> Thanks





1953 said:


> Even though we are within ten miles of our regions TV broadcasting antennas I do not want to install an unsightly indoor antenna. Question: Can an antenna attached to the first floor exterior brick wall suffice? There are trees in the line of sight or should it be on our roof? From our second floor windows we can actually see the broadcasting towers since we live near the top of a high hill. I know nothing about OTA antennas so suggestions would be appreciated. Oh, I will have to get it professionally installed and coax run to our AV. Dallas/Fort Worth region.
> 
> Thanks


Try a $10 set of rabbit ears in the second floor window. If you can see the broadcast towers at Cedar Hill you should have strong TV signals possibly too strong. You may need a (F-81 splice) and 50 ft. of pre made cable to connect the rabbit ears to a TV set.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

RBA said:


> Try a $10 set of rabbit ears in the second floor window. If you can see the broadcast towers at Cedar Hill you should have strong TV signals possibly too strong. You may need a (F-81 splice) and 50 ft. of pre made cable to connect the rabbit ears to a TV set.


Will test that idea. Thanks for the simple solution. Next task would be how to get the coax to the north exterior side of the house without a butcher job. Sure would be great if there was a wireless transmitter/ receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

drill a frame of your window and put a silicone around the cable there


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> Will test that idea. Thanks for the simple solution. Next task would be how to get the coax to the north exterior side of the house without a butcher job. Sure would be great if there was a wireless transmitter/ receiver.


I believe there is a wireless transmitter but that is not what they call it. I will look for it.
ClearStream TV Wireless TV Tuner Adapter for Antennas | Antennas Direct

Consumer - Silicon Dust


----------

